# Trainers in Abbotsford BC



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

hey all, looking for a trainer in the Abbotsford or Chilliwack area in BC.
thanks


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Nate74 and welcome from Agassiz. Congratulations on your new pup. You'll find lots of good information here and will make many friends. As far as trainers go, you might want to check out TNT Kennels. They're on the Abbotsford/Langley boarder and have great trainers. I took Jazz there for her puppy classes. Another alternative for more formal obedience (around the 1 year mark) is K9 Confidence in Rosedale. This is run by Kelly Cook, who also operates the German Shepherd Rescue of B.C. She knows german shepherds like no one else so you can't go wrong with her. Good luck, let us know how it goes and don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have heard lots of good things about TNT so I will be calling them about classes.I will look at K-9 confidence when the time comes since I work in Agassiz, Rosedale is on the way home.


----------

